# Lease in Jasper Co.



## outdoorsman (Jan 2, 2005)

There is 450 acres for lease on Hwy. 11 about 5 or 6 miles north of Monticello  it was cut about 2 years ago and was replanted last year. I think the owner wants $15.00 per acre. If anyone is interested send me your name and phone number and I'll pass it along to the owner.


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 2, 2005)

way over priced for cutover, IMO :speechles


----------



## Goddard (Jan 2, 2005)

Outdoorsman, 
PM sent.  Thank you for the post.


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Jan 2, 2005)

I have a friend that's looking in that area...Could you PM me some contact info? 

Thanks~


----------



## T-N-Upson (Jan 3, 2005)

outdoorsman said:
			
		

> There is 450 acres for lease on Hwy. 11 about 5 or 6 miles north of Monticello  it was cut about 2 years ago and was replanted last year. I think the owner wants $15.00 per acre. If anyone is interested send me your name and phone number and I'll pass it along to the owner.


I would very much like more info on this property. Please e-mail me.


----------



## rocky (Jan 3, 2005)

I also would like more info. please  e-mail me


----------



## BassWorm (Jan 3, 2005)

I know where that is. It used to be a bathroom stop on the way home from further south. Pretty land. I think the owner is dreaming wanting $15 per acre though. When someone pays that it'll only cause the landowner down the road to smell the green also and here we go again.


----------



## TJay (Jan 5, 2005)

PM sent.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 5, 2005)

I PMed this guy 2 hours after he posted it.  I still haven't heard anything.

Darrell


----------



## outdoorsman (Jan 6, 2005)

I've been tring to get in touch with the owner. I'm suppose to see him This coming Monday morning so maybe I'll know more then. Sorry guys about taking so long to get back with everyone.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for teh updated information.  Let us know how it goes.

Darrell


----------



## mudpupy (Jan 8, 2005)

*land*

if you talk to the owner tell him I will give $8.00 an acre.


----------



## pandy (Jan 21, 2005)

Hello, my husband is interested in this land
His name is Chris    phone# 706-473-0952
Thank you


----------



## ryan (Jan 27, 2005)

*interested in lease*

im very interested in land.i'm in north ga.pleasecontact
me at mrstephs@aol.com


----------

